# testé positif / positivement - adjectif / adverbe & accord



## salah94

Bonjour,

Faut-il dire :

1-Ce joueur a été *testé positif* au Coronavirus.
2-Ce joueur a été *testé positivement* au Coronavirus.

Je vois que *"testé positif"* est beaucoup utilisé. Pourquoi utilise-t-on un adjectif qualificatif et non pas un adverbe ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

C'est un usage courant en biologie, voir ici : 


> [En parlant d'un sujet] Chez qui la réaction en question se produit, qui est porteur de l'élément pathogène considéré. _Les sujets positifs à la tuberculine sont ceux qui présentent une réaction allergique à la tuberculose; l'absence de réaction les fait appeler négatifs_ (Villemin1975).



"Il a été testé positif au coronavirus" utilise ce sens de "positif" : il a bénéficié d'un test de coronavirus, le résultat de ce test a été positif : son sang contient bien le coronavirus, il est donc positif au coronavirus, il a été testé positif au coronavirus.


----------



## salah94

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## OLN

"Être positif à un test" est classique. Le test à la tuberculine est un véritable test de réaction cutanée à la substance appelée tuberculine.
Être positif au VIH ou à un autre virus est classique aussi.

En revanche, "avoir été testé positif" est grammaticalement douteux. On ne dira pas d'une personne qu'elle a été "examinée apte".
"tester positif" est carrément un calque de l'anglais.
Voir Banque de dépannage linguistique - Tester positif


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> On ne dira pas d'une personne qu'elle a été "examinée apte".


Certes non, mais on dira qu'elle a été « jugée apte » ce qui, grammaticalement, est la même construction.


----------



## Bezoard

Il n'y a pas loin de "être déclaré, jugé, trouvé positif" à "être testé positif". L'usage est clairement en faveur de  cette construction et je ne trouve pas qu'elle enfreigne la syntaxe, même si la construction n'était pas usuelle avec ce verbe.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

OLN said:
			
		

> "tester positif" est carrément un calque de l'anglais


Attention, ce n'est pas l'expression « tester positif » qui est en question, mais le passif « [avoir été] testé positif », c'est-à-dire *le résultat* du contrôle => avoir été testé + donner un résultat positif. 

On a donc : 
- tester une personne (un malade, un sportif),
- être testé,
- obtenir un résultat positif.

L'ellipse ne doit pas nous faire oublier les étapes ni télescoper les phrases.


----------



## OLN

J'avais veillé à séparer les deux, et ça ne me semblait pas si hors sujet (j'ai trouvé "si le patient source teste positif pour l'antigène de surface de l'hépatite B"  dans un article canadien).
Tu as raison, il n'est question que de "être testé + adj.", qui s'applique d'ailleurs aussi à un prélèvement.
C'est tellement employé dans les médias qu'on s'y habitue, mais la construction me fait autant tiquer que "être contrôlé positif" et presque autant que "être diagnostiqué positif/ être diagnostiqué diabétique".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Notons aussi que dans l'expression « être diagnostiqué positif » le sujet du verbe (au passif) est une personne, alors que l'adjectif (« positif ») s'applique au résultat d'un procédé technique : drôle de salade !
On n'a pas ce problème avec « être diagnostiqué diabétique », où l'adjectif s'applique bien à la personne sujet.


----------



## OLN

On n'est pas d'accord sur ce point (mais sur la salade, oui ).
Dans mon esprit, quand on dit « être testé positif », l'adjectif qualifie la personne dont le résultat du test est positif. C'est dérivé de « être positif » ("qui est porteur de l'élément pathogène considéré", TLFi).
Untel (ou son prélèvement) a été soumis à un test → le test est positif → Untel est positif.
Quant à l'ellipse "Untel a été testé positif " ?
Je persiste à suspecter que « être testé positif » résulte de la traduction arrangée à la sauce française de l'anglais " to test (intransitif) positive " — et possiblement, à l'origine, par des journalistes sportifs (domaine du dopage). Ce n'est en tout cas pas le jargon médical français qui a pollué le langage courant.

La question n'est donc pour moi pas différente de celle soulevée par « être diagnostiqué / dépisté diabétique », mais s'y ajoute là une faute flagrante (on ne diagnostique ou dépiste pas une personne).


----------



## Bezoard

Comment diriez-vous :
_Elle a été testée positive ?
Elle a été testée positif ?_


----------



## OLN

Pour ce qui me concerne, ni l'un ni l'autre. Suivant la logique exposée plus haut, je dis d'une patiente qu'elle est positive à la tuberculose ou au VIH (comme le TLF),  en jargon qu'elle est VIH-positive.
Si je devais dire "être/avoir été testé", je dirais _Elle_ _a été testé*e* positi_*ve*, _Ils ont été test*és* positi_*fs*.

Piotr, dirais-tu _Elle_ _a été testé _ou _testée_ _positif  _ ?


----------



## salah94

Moi, je pense qu'il faut dire : (mais il faut attendre les réponses des natives surtout)

_Elle a été testé positive._

Et si je veux éviter toute ambiguïté, je peux dire  :

_Elle a été testé positivement. (Adverbe)_

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

L'auxiliaire étant _être_, l'accord avec le sujet est obligatoire : _elle a été testé*e*_.

Pour l'adjectif, on peut hésiter, mais je ferais aussi l'accord avec le sujet, _positif_ pouvant être attribut (cf. l'extrait du TLFi cité par Michelvar). Il est ainsi possible de dire : _Elle est positive (au test du Coronavirus)_.

Quant à l'adverbe _positivement_, ce ne serait sans doute pas faux, mais peu idiomatique.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

@ OLN : J'écrirais : « Elle a été test*ée* posit*if*. » mais, pas plus tard que tout à l'heure, je me suis surpris à dire (à propos d'une personne réellement malade) : « Elle a été testée posit*ive* ? » Alors je n'en fais pas une loi.


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> Quant à l'adverbe _positivement_, ce ne serait sans doute pas faux, mais peu idiomatique.


_Positivement _modifierait le verbe. Je proteste avec encore plus  de véhémence, _être positivement testé_ n'ayant pas du tout le sens voulu.
Il n'y a qu'en anglais (que je suspecte, comme déjà dit, être à l'origine de l'ellipse "être testé positif") que j'aie trouvé une pareille tournure, et dans des textes dont les auteurs ne semblent pas être de langue maternelle anglaise.


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> _Positivement _modifierait le verbe.


Certes, mais où est le problème ? Il faut se référer à la définition suivante du TLFi s.v. _positivement_ :


> *b)* _BIOL._, _MÉD._ En manifestant le phénomène recherché (v. _positif_ II B 2). _Un jeune enfant dont la mère mourut de phtisie 3 mois après sa naissance et qui réagit positivement à la tuberculine (cuti-réaction) à partir de l'âge de 17 jours_ (Calmette, _Infection bacill. et tubercul.,_1920, p.232).






OLN said:


> _être positivement testé_ n'ayant pas du tout le sens voulu


Quel serait donc le sens de la phrase selon toi ?


----------



## OLN

Je n'ai peut-être pas suffisamment détaillé le problème au n°4.
Etre testé est être soumis à un test. Ce n'est pas manifester un phénomène, en l'occurrence réagir à une substance comme dans l'exemple du TLFi (test à la tuberculine, idem avec un test d'allergie à une substance X → réaction immunitaire). Le sujet réagit positivement :  le test est positif et par métonymie*, le patient est dit positif à la substance.
Le test à visée diagnostique dont on parle ici est l'analyse d'un prélèvement visant à établir la présence d'un élément pathogène ou de son marqueur. Présence établie : test dit positif et par métonymie, sujet dit positif.

Déjà que "être testé positif" est douteux et que je ne saisis pas la construction "elle a été testée positi*f*", comment veux-tu que _positivement _qui modifie_ tester _exprime pour moi le résultat du test ? J'y vois à la rigueur la manière dont est fait le test (être vraiment, incontestablement, rigoureusement, précisément testé). A force de métonymies et d'ellipses, ça devient du charabia. 

* Michelvar n'a pas copié _*P. méton*._ dans sa citation au n°2.


----------

